# Timeshare in Punta Cana



## suekap (Nov 14, 2009)

What is a good timeshare to trade into in punta cana thru RCI?


----------



## BarCol (Nov 14, 2009)

Not a direct answer to your questions but, we traded our RCI timeshare into the DR one year (not in Punta Cana however) and after airfare etc we found that the all inclusive deals were a better price than timesharing to the island - so think about looking to book an air and hotel all inclusive.  You might want to check out Debbies Dominican Republic website for information.


----------



## Larry (Nov 17, 2009)

suekap said:


> What is a good timeshare to trade into in punta cana thru RCI?



All of the Melia properties are great!!!!


----------



## Larry (Nov 17, 2009)

BarCol said:


> Not a direct answer to your questions but, we traded our RCI timeshare into the DR one year (not in Punta Cana however) and after airfare etc we found that the all inclusive deals were a better price than timesharing to the island - so think about looking to book an air and hotel all inclusive.  You might want to check out Debbies Dominican Republic website for information.



I don't agree at least for the trip we took. We stayed at the Melia Paridisus with another couple and they paid for a package deal including air and AI and we exchanged our week plus paid the all inclusive fee, exchange fee and our maintenace and our total cost was $800 less than theirs. 

The AI fee add on was very reasonable and I think we paid around $50 pp per day and we didn't have to pay for the last day even though we checked out after lunch. 

What you stated is probably true for a lot of the lower end timeshare properties on Punta Cana and is certainly true for almost all properties in Cancun (where I would never do an AI RCI exchange) that you can get for less with a package deal and some of them have a higher AI fee added to the RCI exchange fee than what we paid.

Also RCI now charges more than what we paid on the AI added fee for all of the Melia properties so you do have to check and compare your total cost for exchanging plus AI fee to what is available for a package deal. I recently checked prices for Melia caribe tropicale vs an exchange and it was still worth doing the exchange.


----------



## heicomp (Nov 23, 2009)

*suecap*




suekap said:


> What is a good timeshare to trade into in punta cana thru RCI?



I have one to trade, look in carribean market or e-mail me for details.


----------

